# Help!!!!!!!



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

So we put a deposit on a puppy about 6 months ago, and waiting has been killing us. We get to pick up our puppy November 26th. (Coming soon) 

We'll, while looking at the forum I came across a heartbreaking story about a young pup with health issues that was taken away from his family too soon  so the person who started that thread lives in the same state and turns out they got their puppy from the breeder we are getting ours from..... The issues the puppy had we're oxygen related and some other stuff. Really sad 

So I wanna know if anyone else has any experience with this breeder? 
Vom Pearlinhaus is the breeder and here's the link to their website.
germanshepherdsforall

We are looking for a good pet and won't be breeding or showing our new puppy. But if anyone has any information about this breeder please, please share. If you don't want to share publicly, please message me. Thank you.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would pass.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

nothing on the health issues of their breeding dogs. a bit of fact mixed in with a bit of misinformation on health problems in the breed.

Lots of writing without actually telling you anything. I would pass as well.

ETA: HS is NOT like scurvy and isn't caused by lack of vitamin C


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

While I probably wouldn't purchase a dog from them, not my cup of tea.

I would ask this, are these puppies out of the same pair? 

Was the breeder helpful with the other buyer of the ill puppy? 

Can you get references from other puppy buyers of the above pairing if they were bred previously?

I would want to know those things.

I don't see a rhyme or reason to the pairings, but I am no expert. Unfortunately not all puppies are born with excellent health, things happen..

I don't see any OFA's on the breeding dogs, but I would see if they are listed on the OFA site. You could also ask for a vet reference and check it out.

Just some things to think about.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I see a lot of talk about dogs/titles that are admittedly "5 generations back" in dogs' pedigrees.....what have THEIR breeding dogs proven or achieved?


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey guys, I am NOT breeder bashing....just giving the facts...I am one who used this breeder...as you know, I lost my guy very very young and quite recently. Some of it was genetic, some of it probably wasn't....but his temperament, MULTIPLE health issues, etc...were not something I would wish on anyone....Lies, that is my biggest problem...now that I know about titles, working dogs, reputable breeders....all the pedigree's she gives people are from great grand parents. She does not work her dogs, does not understand the temperament/standard of the GSD....when I went to pick up my dog I went to pet the mother and she was worried the mother would bite me because she "didn't like strangers." 

I know...I should have ran....OP, I am very glad you are getting the feedback you are getting. There are so many reputable breeders out there who put the work in to prove their breeding stock. I am NOT NOT NOT trying to breeder bash....there are plenty of people on her "brag" page that seem happy...conveniently she took me off her brag page as soon as I told her Nox had a murmur that was getting significantly worse, and never talked to me again....that's neither here nor there....just be very very careful...the current pairing that OP is doing is not only the same dam and sire mine are from, but she did no testing of them after I told her all the issues mine was having (including hips randomly giving out and the dog falling over) and apparently brought the female out of retirement?? ....again, these are facts of MY experience....I know there are others that have fine pets that they like (from her brag page)....just saying my guy's issues.....and what my experience was....I hope that's all allowed...I've already told OP most of this in a message (what led to this thread)....but if I can prevent one person from going through the **** my family went through...I will try.


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you all for your feedback, so does anyone know any good breeders in Oregon or Washington? My biggest problem is, we don't want to spend over $1,000 because he/she will not be shown or used for breeding. Just a good pet and buddy for our Great Dane Abel.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

So...the question is if you cannot spend over a $1000 what will that be able to do for you and your future puppy vs going with a rescue?

I guess what I'm trying to say is paying a bit more to go with a really good breeder is the cost of stacking the odds in your favor of getting a healthy sound puppy.

If you cannot pay the extra $$$ to go with a better breeder then spending $600, $700 or even more isn't going to stack odds in your favor more then going with a rescue for $200-$300.

Just food for thought, not to tell you what you want is right or wrong but frame this in a different way.

So perhaps going back to the drawing board, finding a good breeder, saving up the extra $$ to get a puppy from that breeder may be a better way to go.

OR

Go with a good rescue.

Either way I wish the best! 




Breitbach343 said:


> Thank you all for your feedback, so does anyone know any good breeders in Oregon or Washington? My biggest problem is, we don't want to spend over $1,000 because he/she will not be shown or used for breeding. Just a good pet and buddy for our Great Dane Abel.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

What are you looking for in a pet? What is your idea of a good pet in terms of energy, drive, temperament, etc.? 

My dog's breeder is in Salem and he does currently have a litter on the ground with available puppies. The breeder is a fantastic guy and I've had a great experience working with him, but the litter might not necessarily be what you're looking for. And yes, the puppies would be over $1000 - health testing, training, and trialing cost money  I don't think I'm familiar with any breeders that sell their puppies for $1000 or less. If you absolutely do not want to spend that amount, I'd second Gwenhwyfair's recommendation for a rescue.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

after knowing what I know, no I would NOT use this breeder..

Rei, has a lovely dog if you check out her past postings etc , the breeder is in your area , may or may not have what your looking for..


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

If you are willing to up your base amount to around $1500, I think you could get a great dog. Our budget for our new pup tops out at $2500...that's only if we have to ship, otherwise it's $2000. Yes, I will be doing sport, but a family dog is first and foremost. I would not hesitate to spend the same for a strictly family dog. I will only give my money to breeders that deserve it...have worked their dogs, understand the standard (by working lots and lots of dogs), test for everything they can test for, are knowledgeable about pedigrees, can tell me what the purpose of putting the dogs together is (how are they balancing each other's genetics), and the health testing is multiple generations back. These are my new minimum requirements, and I fully expect to pay for that type of quality and work/time/money that goes into achieving it.

To answer your question, no, I do not know any breeders under a $1000 that breed to my minimums. $1500, yes several (there are usually waiting lists), and I know a couple at the $1800-$2000 price point.

Otherwise, I agree on the adopting.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Best of luck!

I don't have a puppy yet, but I've chosen a breeder and put down a deposit. I'm in a different region but my experience looking was that no reputable-looking breeder was selling for any less than $1800 for a companion puppy.

I'm so sorry you're facing this and hope you can make something else work.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

There are several breeders that have pups that start at the 1500 mark that health test and work their dogs. Weberhaus(in Kentucky)and True haus(in California) come to mind.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Weberhaus is located in Kansas....., just fyi.


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm getting a pup in three weeks (yeay)! From truehaus, James and Cindy have been great with questions, keeping me updated with pictures, etc. the wait is killing me but I would reccomend them. 
Plus the pups are $1100 plus shipping so not too far off the OPs budget. 
Dogs are titled, health tested, temperament tested and IMO nice dogs. 
They are matching me with a pet quality dog as well.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

DTS said:


> I'm getting a pup in three weeks (yeay)! From truehaus, James and Cindy have been great with questions, keeping me updated with pictures, etc. the wait is killing me but I would reccomend them.
> Plus the pups are $1100 plus shipping so not too far off the OPs budget.
> Dogs are titled, health tested, temperament tested and IMO nice dogs.
> They are matching me with a pet quality dog as well.


Yeah, I really liked TruHaus's dogs, they are on my list. I just figured OP would have to have the dog shipped, which would push the price up to around $1500. Which, I think, is totally worth it....


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

So does anyone else recommend a breeder in Oregon, Washington, or Idaho? (South west Idaho like Boise) thanks everyone, we are starting looking at other breeders now.  sucks to get so close to getting your puppy and then have to start over......


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Boise, Idaho.... vom Theishof!


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Liesje said:


> Boise, Idaho.... vom Theishof!


Yay! I just emailed them


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have met Heidi (she handled my dog at a Sieger Show) and several of her dogs. I don't have direct experience owning a dog but would not hesitate to buy one if that was the type I was looking for. I just met another puppy from there over the weekend.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Liesje said:


> I have met Heidi (she handled my dog at a Sieger Show) and several of her dogs. I don't have direct experience owning a dog but would not hesitate to buy one if that was the type I was looking for. I just met another puppy from there over the weekend.


I cannot say enough good things about Heidi and her dogs. She helped me so much with Tanner and I have always been so impressed with her dogs. Not just how they are on the training field, but also how they are in their homes and every day lives.

I would not hesitate to get a puppy from Heidi. I highly recommend her.
Sheilah


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Weberhaus is located in Kansas....., just fyi.


I meant Kansas, kinda embarrassing since I just mailed my deposit to them, lol.


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with Shameless hearts in Washington?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

W O W!!!!!!!!!

Need hip boots to get through the "information" on that site - little of which is relevant to the breeding being done.

Eat the deposit and go elsewhere. Rescue or start over wtih another breeder...hard as it is, IMO you will be happier in the long run

Lee


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Breitbach, I would start a new thread for Shameless. 

Yeah, Lee....it's embarrassing....


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

DaniFani said:


> Breitbach, I would start a new thread for Shameless.
> 
> Yeah, Lee....it's embarrassing....


Good idea lol


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

My two personal favorite breeders in Washington are Schraderhaus and Timberhaus. I am personally getting a dog from Schraderhaus after doing a LOT of research. 

I have visited her kennels twice. She is very knowledgeable and helpful, and her dogs are fantastic! I know that she has some pups that will fit within your price range as well.


----------



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

mjta said:


> My two personal favorite breeders in Washington are Schraderhaus and Timberhaus. I am personally getting a dog from Schraderhaus after doing a LOT of research.
> 
> I have visited her kennels twice. She is very knowledgeable and helpful, and her dogs are fantastic! I know that she has some pups that will fit within your price range as well.


Thumbs up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I recently met, in person, a Timberhaus dog. Nice dog, owner is very happy but this particular boy was leaning into the higher drive spectrum and NEEDS to be active and have a job. As my trainer said, he's a nice dog because his owner has the time and energy to devote to him.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats! 

That kennel is on my short list too!




Glacier said:


> I meant Kansas, kinda embarrassing since I just mailed my deposit to them, lol.


----------



## gsdlover_18 (Nov 7, 2014)

I would like to say that this breeder is not a show breeder so the people saying that she doesn't "work her dogs" no she doesn't work them to be show dogs because she is not a show dog breeder, she is a family German Shepherd breeder. 

With the complications that come with some of the puppies, yes there are complications that can come. But they are not common. It's like a couple having a child that comes out with a disability such as autism, down syndrome, cleft palate, etc.. She provides information on her dogs along with the history of the breed and more. She gives you an inside look on what the puppies are like while being raised such as, they aren't out in kennels they are raised around people (herself, her two daughters, and her grandson) along with cats and horses. It's a family contribution when it comes to the care, and she uses natural remedies along with needed shots at the correct ages. 

She only gives the best treatment to her puppies, and yes some of her dogs are standoff-ish. But really if you're looking for a dog for a family don't you want one that's going to be a little wary of strangers? Not one who's going to be bouncing up and down and licking some strangers face? In every litter of hers, she has super friendly puppies who will be open to everybody, and some who will be standoff-ish from the start and will get further training to be more protective. (Always loving towards the family and friendly to others once they get to know them) A few of her dogs may be wary of strangers but she also has completely friendly ones. She has three children at home and she is a single mother. Wouldn't you want to have some sort of protection at home if you were in her situation?????? 

Her website is one of the most personal breeding websites I have ever encountered and I would buy a puppy from her any day because she has exactly what I look for in dogs. She also has a lot of experience with German Shepherds having lived with them her entire life. She knows how to handle them and exactly how to hand pick which puppies might best suite her buyers requirements. She handles customer service the best she can and she works from sun up to sundown whether it be with the puppies she has at the time, making there environment more suitable, or working online on her website or with her customers. How the dog is raised after it is sent to the home is completely up to the new owners however she is very open about any advice of help you might need when and if you encounter problems with training the puppies and she even offers the basic training (sit, stay, leash) for a small charge added to your puppy. 

Her prices are reasonable and she is a very good breeder. In one instance, her oldest daughter was in labor with her son and a puppy buyer needed help with training in their puppy and she was texting him advice on how to handle the puppy while her daughter was in the hospital (not while she was giving birth of course). She is very buyer-minded and the only breeder I will ever trust to buy a puppy from.


----------

